# Can't get blower attachment on.



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

I picked up a used Craftsman snowblower attachment for lawn tractors. According to the instructions, it should fit on any Craftsman tractor with a model number beginning with 917. I tried to attach it to my GT3000 (917.274961) and just can't see how it's supposed to go on. All the parts are there, I confirmed that with the instruction manual. I also have a DYT4000 (917.274040) that is a bit newer. I'm wondering if the blower is only for lawn tractors (the DYT4000) and not garden tractors (the GT3000). I originally wanted to put it on the heavier-duty GT, but if it'll work better on the LT, that's what I'll do.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you call jim at Used Lawn - Garden Tractors - Mowers - Small Engines - Jim's Repair/Jim's Tractors he could probably tell you right away which one to mount up.



1-800-618-8738


----------

